# Moss balls, anyone interested?



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The moss balls would be a couple years old only at 3-5cm. I sold a bunch last year and am wondering if anyone is interested in me grabbing a lot, I just don't want to be stuck with them since I only have a 10gallon shrimp tank, lol.

Let me know and if there's interest I'll purchase a bunch at discount, they'd probably be about $6 each. I could get them within the month.


----------



## deocare (Mar 17, 2011)

il be interested in a few for my 10gallon as well


----------



## pinkjell (Apr 22, 2010)

I would definitely be interested in at least 2.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

If there's a few more people interested I'll definitely get some.

Cool.


----------



## Tsunami28 (Jan 31, 2011)

Can you ship them and do you take paypal?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

PM replied. I'll get some ordered, there seems to be enough interest already.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Chris:
I'd be in for about 20.
Shelley


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

can i have just 1 ball? i'd like to try it out. how big is it?


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

If you will take PayPal and kindly ship I would take 6, PM me with your answer.

D


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I would be interested in a couple.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> can i have just 1 ball? i'd like to try it out. how big is it?


It's going to be an average size of 3-5cm. They're not the big ones I had last time as they're not as old.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, I'll make a big order, I'll just eat it if not everyone is interested, my brother's tank can be full with them otherwise, lol.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll contact you guys and post a classifieds AD for the remainders if there are any. I've put in a huge order, so we'll see how this goes.

Thanks for the interest, please maintain it, lol!!!


----------

